# Canon to announce two new cameras this week? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2021)

> I was just told that Canon will be announcing two new cameras this week in new segments for the company. I haven’t heard a peep about what these two cameras may be.
> I also don’t know offhand what new segments Canon could be entering.
> I have reached out to others to see if they have heard anything.
> *Update:* It looks like the two cameras have internal model numbers starting with “DSC”, which is usually reserved for PowerShot and EOS M.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## peconicgp (Mar 15, 2021)

Please be an APSC compact, weather-sealed, fixed lens camera to compete with the Fuji X100F/Rico GR3 as a replacement/upgrade to the G series.

Lots of opportunities to redefine that compact carry everywhere camera market.


----------



## DrToast (Mar 15, 2021)

Well that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 15, 2021)

Canon should produce something like R2 – a flagship camera with the best specs with almost no compromise, relatively compact in size (R5 size), money is no object. Just for marketing purposes. Give it to those youtubers for free. And it would bring a lot of people to Canon.
I can see a lot of people buying Sony cameras (mostly A7iii) just because their favorite youtuber uses 7Siii or A1


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 15, 2021)

R7 being 1st APS-C sized camera for RF mount.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Mar 15, 2021)

I would buy an up to date modern point and shoot with good spec. I'd prefer a compact APS-C as apposed to a smaller sensor


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Mar 15, 2021)

Boring for me if it's only PTZ.


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2021)

Releasing an M body would make a lot of armchair pundits eat their hats. I'd love that.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 15, 2021)

Andy Westwood said:


> I would buy an up to date modern point and shoot with good spec. I'd prefer a compact APS-C as apposed to a smaller sensor


So why don’t you buy a G1XIII? A really pocketable pocket rocket.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Mar 15, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> So why don’t you buy a G1XIII? A really pocketable pocket rocket.


It is a good camera, if it had an updated AF system and a few other tweaks that might be enough


----------



## Mark3794 (Mar 15, 2021)

M5 mark II


----------



## SteveC (Mar 15, 2021)

Mark3794 said:


> M5 mark II



Olympus has an EM5 mark II.

Not close enough.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Mar 16, 2021)

bluezurich said:


> Releasing an M body would make a lot of armchair pundits eat their hats. I'd love that.



I'm not sure an M50 Mark II type release would do that tho.


----------



## ZenYogiVegan (Mar 16, 2021)

I'd love to see an M5II, and then love it even more when all the M haters lose their sh$t!


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I'm not sure an M50 Mark II type release would do that tho.



Nah, pedestrian. The M5 is the one


----------



## domo_p1000 (Mar 16, 2021)

G3X Mk II, please...... pleeease!


----------



## hachu21 (Mar 16, 2021)

If the past releases schedule gives any clue, the M series follow a 2 years life-cycle. 2021 should see, at least, some M bodies death refresh :
M3 : 02/2015
M6 : 02/2017
M6 II: 08/2019

M100 : 08/2017
M200 : 09/2019

M50 : 02/2018
M50 "II" : 10/2020


----------



## Peet30 (Mar 16, 2021)

Please let one of them be the R7


----------



## MMikeHH (Mar 16, 2021)

Woo hoo! EOS M-something! Dream list of features:
- Runs Android 11 or 12 to allow loading of Adobe LR and other photo apps on Google Play to incorporate into the workflow, also enabling Canon to work with Adobe and other vendors for a plug and play approach to workflow on-device
- Generous megapixel count for pixel-peeping joy (40-50 Mpx); the era of stingy megapixel count is long past, let's move on
- Pixel-binning and pixel shift to support low noise for astrophotography and super high resolution for landscape
- IBIS
But whatever happens, I'm still excited for the prospect of a new M-something.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 16, 2021)

MMikeHH said:


> - Generous megapixel count for pixel-peeping joy (40-50 Mpx); the era of stingy megapixel count is long past, let's move on


For APSC 32 MP (as seen in the M6-II is actually not stingy. You'd need an 82 MP (roughly) full frame to hit that pixel density, and few of those are out there. To get 45 MP which you consider non-stingy would be the equivalent of a 115 MP full frame. Admittedly I don't follow other brands (so someone please correct me if I am wrong), but I don't think such a thing exists yet.


----------



## peconicgp (Mar 16, 2021)

SteveC said:


> For APSC 32 MP (as seen in the M6-II is actually not stingy. You'd need an 82 MP (roughly) full frame to hit that pixel density, and few of those are out there. To get 45 MP which you consider non-stingy would be the equivalent of a 115 MP full frame. Admittedly I don't follow other brands (so someone please correct me if I am wrong), but I don't think such a thing exists yet.


I have an M6 MK II and that camera is not lacking in resolution that is for sure. Weather sealing... Now that can be improved.


----------



## tigers media (Mar 17, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


it will be that vlogging style lens only camera you've been touting with the patents i bet ! for at least one of them im pretty sure you said was a m mount so makes sense ?


----------



## eosbob (Mar 17, 2021)

New PLZ Camera announced.


----------



## FilipDP (Mar 23, 2021)

An APSC RF would be nice and affordable RF lenses would be nice too.


----------



## Rick D. (Apr 21, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Any update on these announcements?


----------

